# **CLOSED** Free to a new turner



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 18, 2021)

I have two MFRB'S of mixed pen blanks for a new turner for cost of shipping only. Choose whichever one you want.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 18, 2021)

Make that three. I'm tired of looking at this stuff and moving it around.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 18, 2021)

Ok then....four

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | +Karma 3


----------



## Tony (Aug 18, 2021)

Very cool man!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 18, 2021)

Its helping me out more than them!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## TimR (Aug 18, 2021)

Folks, this is a great deal outside pen blanks too! Think various woods for finials and holiday ornaments and even cutting boards!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 18, 2021)

I don't know how many new turners we have gotten lately.


----------



## Trob115 (Aug 18, 2021)

Way cool! I don't think I qualify as new anymore haha.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 18, 2021)

You haven't been here long. How long you been turning?


----------



## Trob115 (Aug 18, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> You haven't been here long. How long you been turning?


I've been turning since about this past February off and on.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 18, 2021)

New enough for me. Pick which one and I'll send ya a PM

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 18, 2021)

@Woodhaul


----------



## Trob115 (Aug 19, 2021)

I'll take box number 4. Thanks Eric.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trob115 (Aug 23, 2021)

Eric I received box 4 today. Thank you again! WB truly is an awesome place.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 23, 2021)

Trob115 said:


> Eric I received box 4 today. Thank you again! WB truly is an awesome place.


Lots of paying it forward here for sure!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 30, 2021)

3 more boxes. Anybody want them for shipping cost only?


----------



## scootac (Aug 30, 2021)

If I qualify, I'd like the 1st box you posted. 
Let me know details.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 30, 2021)

You got it George. PM coming

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## scootac (Sep 2, 2021)

Got my box of blanks from Eric today....WOW!!!
Gonna keep me busy for awhile!

Thanks!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 2, 2021)

Anybody want one or both of the last ones?


----------



## ScoutDog (Sep 29, 2021)

@Eric Rorabaugh : Just saw these. What a great deal! Still have one or two boxes left?
I'd like to claim one and send it to a buddy who is fairly new to turning and has begun turning finials and such for Christmas ornaments. 
I would send you the PayPal, and give you his address to ship the Box. 
Hoping it could be a surprise! He's known on here as "carbonleg" but don't want to call him out yet. Do a search for his intro.
Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 29, 2021)

@ScoutDog
Don't know if I've got those but I have one I could send.

Reactions: +Karma 2


----------



## ScoutDog (Sep 29, 2021)

Howdy! Well, I'm not that particular, and I'm not necessarily fishing for (almost) free wood. 
If you're assembling one for this purpose, the size isn't critical (not needing actual pen blanks), and harder wood likely make for better finials than softer woods. No big hurry. Just might help clear out some space in your workshop...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 29, 2021)

__





**CLOSED** MFRB of mixed pen blanks


Ok, I need rid of this stuff so it's going CHEAP! 6 boxes. 80 blanks per box. $25.50 per box shipped. These will clean me out for a while but I need them gone. Pick your number and it's yours. These could be used for pens, segmented turning, finials, etc. Mixture of walnut, osage, ambrosia...



woodbarter.com




Which of these you want me to send? I'll send all 3 if ya want.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 1, 2021)

@ScoutDog

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ScoutDog (Oct 4, 2021)

Hi Eric: 
I've contacted my buddy about these. As it turns out, he prefers to make finials and such from pieces closer to 2" square rather then the standard 1" pen blank. 
When next you cut blanks of harder(-er) wood, I'll encourage you to leave them closer to 2" square, and I would happily relieve your stockroom of them. :-) 
Thank you again for caring!
--JB


----------

